# IEC Help!



## RKP (May 1, 2012)

Hello all,


I am brand new to the forum so please accept my apologies if this question has been answered, i need uptodate information and can't seem to find any.


I have only just recently apllied for my IEC visa and obviously have not heard anything yet, i literally sent it off on the 24th April, so i doubt its even been looked at.

I regualrly check out how many visa are left on the site however im confused in its allocation. There are currently 779 left, does this take into account people who have ben granted them, waiting payment etc or people who have applied too and are awaiting confirmation? Do i have to wait the full 12wks+ (with the current delays) to even get them to process me a spot, cos in that case they visas will truly have run out!


I didnt mean to wait so long to apply, i was goin to wait until next year as ive had a few commitments, but im just hoping for the best now!


I lived in toronto for 2 years in 2005 on a student visa, would this impact my chances now? i am currently 27, i was wondering if this had any bearing on acceptance. i havent secured a job offer as of yet but funding is not an issue and i have a lot of family there.


I guess i just need some reassurance, but of course i know this cant be guaranteed! i really dont want to wait till 2013 to apply again!



Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

RKP said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I am brand new to the forum so please accept my apologies if this question has been answered, i need uptodate information and can't seem to find any.
> ...


Hi, try facebook there are groups set up on there. I'm applying under the Irish quota but check out a UK one. People are very helpful on there.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes I highly recommend you join the BUNAC/IEC forum on Facebook. People are ever so friendly and there is always someone who will help you. I've checked the IEC website and it currently stands at 779 so the visas are running very quickly.

Luckily for me I received my LOI 2 weeks ago and I sent off my forms alongside my police certificate on 26th January 2012, but people have told me it should have been sooner as there's been a huge backlog and main office are starting to issue the visas so the count is going down. To be honest you sending off your forms 2 weeks ago or so may seem a little too late in my opinion, but you may get lucky who knows.


----------

